# Food Safety News - 12/14/2021 Proponents say a raw milk option for Georgia residents would help local dairies



## daveomak.fs (Dec 14, 2021)

*Proponents say a raw milk option for Georgia residents would help local dairies*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 14, 2021 12:05 am
Dairies are experiencing dire financial straights, causing an interim study for the Georgia General Assembly to consider making raw milk as legal as peaches. It  comes in a year that has seen  year-over-year declines continue in the number of dairy operations, continuing a long trend of farmers deciding to exit the dairy business. Since 2003,... Continue Reading


*Public health annual report details foodborne illnesses, impact of COVID*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 14, 2021 12:03 am
There was a decline in reports of four foodborne pathogens and the number of incidents and recalls in the past year, according to the Food Standards Agency’s (FSA) annual report. It covers activities in 2020-2021 across England, Wales and Northern Ireland, the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic, the UK leaving the European Union, as well... Continue Reading


*Alabama Extension System receives food safety outreach grant of $300,000*
By News Desk on Dec 14, 2021 12:02 am
The USDA’s National Institute of Food and Agriculture (NIFA) has awarded the Alabama Cooperative Extension System with a $300,000 food safety grant. The Alabama Cooperative Extension System is the primary outreach and engagement organization for the land-grant mission of Alabama A&M University and Auburn University in cooperation with Tuskegee University. The Alabama Cooperative Extension System... Continue Reading


*Sweden declares Salmonella outbreak over; another continues around the world*
By News Desk on Dec 14, 2021 12:01 am
An outbreak of Salmonella has ended in Sweden with officials unable to find the source of infection. In October, 40 people became ill with monophasic Salmonella Typhimurium with the majority falling sick in the first half of the month. An earlier update identified 33 patients. Cases were linked by whole genome sequencing. As no new... Continue Reading


*Recall expanded to 2 million pounds of ham and pepperoni over Listeria concerns*
By News Desk on Dec 13, 2021 02:52 pm
The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has expanded a recall to more than 2 million pounds, with an expanded list of fully cooked ham and pepperoni products that may be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes. A wide variety of products under many brands are implicated. Alexander & Hornung, of St. Clair... Continue Reading


----------

